# The single most awesome song.



## Wreth (Aug 19, 2009)

Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrtA69G15zk&fmt=18

:3


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

That is an awesome song. unfortunately there is a better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 20, 2009)

I love that song! 


...and here's the original Riddle by Nik Kershaw.   Good to hear it just for the comparison.  Gods bless the surrealist music videos of 1984 *L*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA (Total Eclipse of the Heart literal version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTPko-aXvJM (I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) literal version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOlI5Qiq-9g (You're Beautiful literal version)

All three are very funny.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 20, 2009)

Ligeti's Requiem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBT__4ldjAs


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvolJI8bm98
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HTX2Km46CQ

Love "The Riddle" too


----------



## Attaman (Aug 20, 2009)

No mention of this yet?  For shame.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> No mention of this yet?  For shame.



Fuck yeah. 
*Plays air guitar*


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_Now6WDRc

For epicness


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADBKdSCbmiM


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm surprised no1's done this song yet...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 20, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I'm surprised no1's done this song yet...




''Not available in your country due to copyright restrictions''  =[


----------



## Liam (Aug 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> ''Not available in your country due to copyright restrictions''  =[


Didn't miss out on much.
Dom Andra
The beginning of FF plays at the end of the video.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I'm surprised no1's done this song yet...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr2jlCyCJBI (literal version!)


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 20, 2009)

OP link I don't like at all.


----------



## Takun (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsoZRBZvdOc

That wasn't Portishead's Machine Gun.  >:c


----------



## selkie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glaice said:


> OP link I don't like at all.



Agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg

Comes with free epic music video.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 21, 2009)

never gonna give never gonna give....


unrealted to rick rollin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KosesBRx6zs


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood
Because it's drug-fueled zombie-monkey song of awesomesauce.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Dethrone the King ~ X-Ray Dog


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 21, 2009)

Got another one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3O5uy-MBBk


----------

